# Olevia tv issue mute and cant get unmuted



## tvissues (Sep 26, 2012)

*We have an Olevia tv Model number 242-S11 we have an Xbox360 I just plugged up over the weekend everything works fine...except the volume.Volume on regular tv works perfectly but on xbox on the composite channel there is no volume and I have everything plugged in right red white and yellow cord all are in their rightful slots.

When I check menu on tv it shows a speaker on the audio section and it has a red circle around it and a line through the middle it keeps saying its on mute and it wont let me get it off mute.Please help me fix this.*


----------

